# Druckprobleme bei Fotodruck



## suzhi (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich versuche ein Foto meiner Freundin ausdrucken. Das Original Foto hat eine Auflösung von 2272x1704, nun möchte ich das Foto für einen Bilderrahmen auf 6x4 cm bringen und ausdrucken. Hab ich auch geschaft und auf diese Größe verkleinert
Das Bild was rauskommt ist dann aber sehr pixelig und unscharf. Hab dann DPI (Auflösung) auf 300 gehauen, dadurch sind die pixel viel kleiner aber immer noch zu sehen und die unschärfe ist geblieben.
Achja auf dem PC sieht alles wunderbar aus.

Was mach ich falsch?

Wenn ihr noch Informaionen braucht, fragt mich einfach^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

suzhi


----------



## Vitalis (17. Februar 2004)

Es ist wichtig, daß Du die Auflösung des Bilds vor dem Verkleinern auf 300DPI einstellst. Danach verkleinerst Du auf Deine Größe und schärfst etwas nach.

Falls Du Photoshop benutzt, dann mach folgendes:
- Lade das Original-Foto in PS
- Dann klicke im Hauptmenü auf "Bild / Bildgröße"
- Mach den Haken bei "Bild neu berechnen" weg und stell 300 Pixel/Inch ein, danach auf "OK".

- Nachdem Du das erledigt hast, ruf nochmal "Bild / Bildgröße" auf
- Diesmal muß der Haken bei "Bild neu berechnen" drin sein
- Jetzt stellst Du 6cm x 4cm ein und klickst auf "OK"

Damit ist das Bild in der richtigen Größe und hat die richtige Auflösung (300DPI).
Jetzt solltest Du mit  "Filter / Scharfzeichnungsfilter / Unscharf maskieren" das Foto ein wenig schärfen und danach ausdrucken.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## suzhi (18. Februar 2004)

Danke für deine Ausfürhliche Antwort.

Werde das nacher einmal ausprobieren.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Sascha Üreten


EDIT: Hat prima geklappt! Danke nochmals.


----------

